
Breaking Down the Upcoming 2019 European Parliamentary Election - KyleOS
https://kyso.io/KyleOS/2019-european-elections-national-rules
======
sonnyblarney
Great graphics!

The fact voting ages and methods are totally different, and probably subtle
mechanisms such as registration ... is deeply problematic.

Not as much of a problem in that the Executive is not elected, but
nonetheless.

It'd seem that poles and italians aged 18->23/25 are rather enormously
disenfranchised given a significant amount of EU legislation becomes de-facto
law of the land.

~~~
KyleOS
Thanks! Yes you're right, and these differential factors between countries,
like voting ages, registration voting systems, etc.. will have an influence on
voter turnout - which in turn will have implications for the voting power of
individuals depending on their nationality.

------
KyleOS
Working on a related post regarding voter influence across the EU in the
European elections ([https://kyso.io/KyleOS/eu-
elections](https://kyso.io/KyleOS/eu-elections)), which I should finish later
today.

